# Black Wargreymon vs Rapidmon and Magnamon



## Supersentaiguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Black Wargreymon



vs

Golden Rapidmon and Magnamonn



Fight takes place in Spiral mountain


----------



## Barioth (Jun 30, 2012)

This is the wrong section. Please move to Manga and Anime Battledome. Unless further noted.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 1, 2012)

They beat him after a long, gruelling fight 7/10.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jul 1, 2012)

Adventure only or composite?
Composite Rapidmon and Magnamon would take it pretty easily I imagine.

Adventure, it depends on how you scale them.

I always figured they were both just high-level Perfects. Magnamon was about even with Chimeramon, and is Golden Rapidmon even much different from regular Rapidmon? If not, WarGreymon should beat them both down pretty handily.

But if you do scale them up to Mega level or so from Cherubimon etc. then they'd take it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 1, 2012)

They are really hard to scale, but i'd place both of them on a similar level to BlackWarGreymon individually. They win.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Armor duo should win. Wasn't the movie where they fought Cherubimon confirmed to be canon? Meaning they should both easily be ultimate level in terms of power. Blackwargreymon will put up a fight but he is not winning. Magnamon and Blackwargreymon, the only two good things to come out of 02.


----------



## Vicious (Jul 1, 2012)

Magnamon and Rapidmon Armor were only able to defeat Cherubimon after being eaten by him, and then killing the virus within which was connected to another dimension from the inside of his body. Anyone stronger than Wendimon, who knows about the virus should be able to defeat him. Although, Magnamon and Rapidmon Armor did outmaneuver him a little before blowing him to pieces but that Cherubimon heavily relied on regeneration, so it isn't that impressive really.

Furthermore, I believe Rapidmon Armor's profile states that he has the power of an Ultimate level, and Magnamon is basically equivalent to him in power. Therefore, I would give this to Magnamon and Rapidmon Armor, even though both are somewhat hard to scale, but they apparently have the power of an Ultimate.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 1, 2012)

Magnamon is meant to have attack power comparable to a Mega-level Digimon. Cherubimon, regardless of how he was defeated, was still a Mega-level Digimon himself and these two could light his ass up.

The duo likely take it. BlackWarGreymon was being damaged by sustained assault from Ultimate-level Digimon.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Magnamon is meant to have attack power comparable to a Mega-level Digimon. Cherubimon, regardless of how he was defeated, was still a Mega-level Digimon himself and these two could light his ass up.
> 
> The duo likely take it. BlackWarGreymon was being damaged by sustained assault from Ultimate-level Digimon.



To be fair Angemon and Angewomon could damage that Cherubimon as well. Only really the giant teapot was doing any notable damage to Blackwargreymon and need i remind you Angemon is one half of that guy and he makes a habit out of fighting Digimon a level higher than himself. BWG still loses though.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 1, 2012)

Gaelek_13 said:


> The duo likely take it. BlackWarGreymon was being damaged by sustained assault from Ultimate-level Digimon.



That scene was largely inconsistent with the rest of his showings.


----------



## Zeromaru (Jul 6, 2012)

If this is Adventure only I's say the golden duo takes it but not without a fight. If this is composite versions they stomp.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2012)

Quite frankly, I don't see what BlackWarGreymon would be able to do to both of them at once. For their adventure incarnations, I'd say he could take either one on his own, but together is a far tougher prospect.


----------



## Zeromaru (Jul 7, 2012)

Everyone knows Blackwargreymon's not winning this. He could put up a fight by spamming Dark Tornado or Terra Destroyer though.


----------

